# Cam is being shown sunday, look how stunning he is....



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

he has been groomed today and sat properly for pictures  he so bloody handsome!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous, good luck for Sunday!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Aww he is adorable, good luck for Sunday :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

There's a winner right there!  Can you pm me the details of the show? I'm going to try to go along, never been to a rabbit show before!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Which show are you taking him too?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> There's a winner right there!  Can you pm me the details of the show? I'm going to try to go along, never been to a rabbit show before!


i will get the details for you.



lionhead-lover said:


> Which show are you taking him too?


Harlow, Essex


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh Frags he is such a stunning Rabbit I love him!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Oh Frags he is such a stunning Rabbit I love him!


And the best bit he is really placid too


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

aww he is lovely!!!! he has got to win!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I love the way hes so "show quality" he looks like hes got a pair of testicles on top of his head to me, nothing wrong with Lilly slipped crown to me :001_tt2:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck. He's gorgeous!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hes Baaa Yooot Alright!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ooo I am going to saint albans Friday for the weekend, I might have to do a bit of clover stalking


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> ooo I am going to saint albans Friday for the weekend, I might have to do a bit of clover stalking


hmmm i wont be around sunday to protect her either


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> I love the way hes so "show quality" he looks like hes got a pair of testicles on top of his head to me, nothing wrong with Lilly slipped crown to me :001_tt2:


I echo that..... he is rather handsome though!!


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

aww he is so cute, good luck for sunday


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

gd luck frags  handsome bunny!  x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

dont worry frags I'm pretty busy, Id love to pay you all a visit but, I have a ballet to go to friday (boyfriends cousin is in it), then I will probably meet boyfriends grandparents sat, and then I'll be seeing my mum in worthing sat night/sunday


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> dont worry frags I'm pretty busy, Id love to pay you all a visit but, I have a ballet to go to friday (boyfriends cousin is in it), then I will probably meet boyfriends grandparents sat, and then I'll be seeing my mum in worthing sat night/sunday


pheeew clover is safe


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck for Sunday frags!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

ha ha frags he reminds me of a little old man....but a lovely little old man!! lol


----------

